# E-liquid recipe books on Amazon



## Derick (30/6/15)

Stumbled across these today and figured someone here might have an interest 

No idea if these are any good, but perhaps they are worth a gander


----------



## ET (30/6/15)

link?


----------



## Derick (30/6/15)

ET said:


> link?


 I posted the links - they turned into little amazon buy thingies - editing the post, my links are gone and they are replaced with media tags and amazon SKU's - I'll try and do them another way in a sec

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick (30/6/15)

E-juice-recipes Cookbook

Make your own e-liquid

E-Cigarettes 102: DIY E-liquid

Vaporizer Cookbook Vol 1: Fruits, Desserts, Candies & Creams

Vaporizer Cookbook Vol 2: Drinks & Mixed Drinks

Hope this works

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wikked (30/6/15)

From the reviews, looks like most of these are compilations of recipes found online anyway


----------



## Derick (30/6/15)

wikked said:


> From the reviews, looks like most of these are compilations of recipes found online anyway


doh

Well, maybe @Melinda should write a book, sell it on amazon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/6/15)

I looooooove cookbooks, so a physical e-juice recipe book would go nicely in my collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wikked (30/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I looooooove cookbooks, so a physical e-juice recipe book would go nicely in my collection.



Copy from Reddit/Ecig forums into Word Doc. Print. Have it Bound. Voila.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/6/15)

Thanks @Derick


----------

